# what to do when encountered by an aggressive unleashed dog?



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2012)

I've read very conflicting (and often unhelpful) information on this so would like advice from anyone who may know! I often take the bus to and from school, which involves walking a ways. Today when I was walking home, there was a big stray dog on our street about 200 feet from our house. There was a snow bank between it and me. As I was walking along, the dog was barking and snarling and getting closer. I was walking along slowly and being sure not to look it in the eye, but it was coming closer (and the snow bank was getting shorter!). When he wouldn't go away, I ended up yelling at him. Basically, I was stuck right outside my house and couldn't get in because of this stray dog between me and the gate. Thankfully, something else distracted the dog and he ran off a ways and I was able to slip past while he looked the other way. I went inside to call animal control, but it's a holiday so they couldn't do anything. I've seen this dog out before and I don't want him to bite anyone or get hit by a car!

What should I do to protect myself next time an unleashed, barking dog approaches me? There is NO way for me to take another route home. It just won't work because there's no other way to get home. I like dogs, but I don't like being barked at and potentially bitten by one (been there, done that).

If he'd tried to attack me, my plan was to kick him and jab him with my key!


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 20, 2012)

I've totally been in this situation! And worked with many aggressive/territorial dogs!

My advice? First you have to understand the difference between aggression and territorial...

Aggression is a dog that simply just wants to attack with or without reason. They are not looking to just scare you away, they are looking to harm you! Most dogs who are truly aggressive without being territorial will not be barking (or not barking much) but will be quiet... Almost "stalking" I have witnessed a dog lying completely still waiting for someone to pass and attacking! They have one goal, and that is to harm!

Now 95% of barking dogs you encounter will NOT be in the aggressive category. They will be territorial or scared. Most of the time probably territorial... A territorial dog will be barking! ALOT of barking!! They will also sort of stand their ground, as opposed to approaching you! Some will sort of fake "charge" as a way of saying "Stay Away" in my experience the bat thing you can do should you encounter a territorial or frightened dog while you are out and about would be to stop and stand you ground... DO NOT make eye contact, do not yell and scream... But DO say "NO!" in a deep authoritative voice if it attempts to approach you! Stand you ground calmly without making eye contact and wait for the dog to turn away first! Do not turn you back on a dog! Do not run from a dog! Do not get down on the same level with the dog! Once the dog turns or moves away, then calmly continue on your way....

If however you encounter an aggressive dog! YOU do whatever means necessary to protect yourself! I would strongly suggest carrying some pepper spray with you! Should a dog charge you or god forbid attack, that will stop most dogs in their tracks and they will go running!

Above all I would say just stay calm... Deep breathing is a good practice to do if you are waiting for a dog to turn away! They feed off your energy and sometimes act like a mirror of how you are feeling, so if you are completely calm and cool... They prob will be too!


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 20, 2012)

I went back and read your post again and I think that this dog probably kept getting more and more agitated because when it first approached you, you continued to move... As I know is the first instinct! However dogs are pack animals and predators and when they are that rialled up, movement just makes it worse sometimes... If this happens again try calm yourself as much as possible standing still, maybe turning just slightly to kind of give the dog your shoulder as opposed to being head on... And dropping your head slightly... Basically showing him you mean no harm... The key is to be calm! I know that is SO hard in the situation, but it really could be the difference between being bitten and not!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2012)

It's so frustrating because the dog wasn't even in his territory- I don't know where he lives, he just roams around barking. I think he lives a couple of blocks away He was in front of MY house! Not that he knows that, of course, and he probably considers it to be his territory  Also I actually wasn't walking towards him, he was about 200 feet away off to the side and came to me. First I tried just standing there, but he kept barking, so I slowly walked past and periodically stopped as he was edging closer. I wasn't facing him at any time. Know what I mean? It's kind of hard to describe I guess. I wasn't scared either, I had a kind of bad day so wasn't feeling meek or anything and when I yelled at him, I yelled "BACK OFF!" in a loud, strong voice. It does make more sense though to say "NO!" since most dogs know what that means.

I will see about getting some pepper spray! And maybe some doggie biscuits to keep in my bag, does that sound like a good idea or not?

Good to know that he was probably just territorial rather than aggressive. It sure feels aggressive when a dog is barking and lunging at you, though.

Quick awesome note: When I walked home from the first day of kindergarten, a neighbor's German Shepherd snarled and barked at me and ran across the street to bite me. When he started running at me, I quickly climbed a tree and the dog's owner had to run out of the house in her bath towel and shower cap to drag her snarling dog away, he was at the base of the tree and jumping up at me! Way to think fast, little me!


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes! I know what you mean! It does feel aggressive, but if he wanted to attack he would have... Also even though you weren't walking twords him... In his mind (for whatever reason) he doesn't want you there... So he barks and you continue to move... Which in turn makes him feel like he's "winning" in a way, therefore he continues to bark and follow you! And in some instances get more railed up! Basically by moving in any direction, he's being encouraged that what he is ding is working! The first time you "stand your ground" it might take a while... But as long as you wait for him to turn away first... You probably won't ever have to deal with him again... Because the next time you come and he's there... He won't even bother because he will know your going to stand your ground! 

And he does sound territorial! If he is allowed to roam, what he considers to be his territory could be VERY large! Lol

I wouldn't recommend the dog biscuits, unless you only give them to him (and I would only throw them NOT try to hand feed) after he has turned away! Giving him a busciut while he's barking at you is again teaching him that he is doing the right things! Almost telling him you like him doing what he's doing... Which obviously you don't want 

One more thing... You said you had had a bad day at work... S you were probably feeling... Frustrated? Angry? Tired? They can also be "mirrored" back in dogs... You can encounter the me dog with the same behaviors on 2different days... Where one day you are feeling awesome and the next day angry and the day you are feeling frustrated and angry you will probably see more barking, charging, snapping,... Etc from the dog feeding off how you are feeling...


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 20, 2012)

Ohh I can't believe I forgot to mention this! One of the best tools I used everyday when I lived in the city, was a wooden walking stick! Or a metal one that can be folded up would work too! Not for hitting or anything (unless of course your being attacked!) but just to back you look bigger to the dog! And honestly! You would be amazed at how much more powerful and calm you feel simply my walking with a stick! Just a thought


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2012)

I read the dog biscuit suggestion online  I agree, does sound like positive reinforcement, but in the moment you just kinda want to get away!

I wasn't really feeling frustrated... more sad  A classmate went off on me, which really took me by surprise. For whatever reason, I wasn't feeling afraid of the dog though.

If I see him out again, I will call animal control. When I've seen him before, it's been at night when animal control was closed. Probably won't do much good to call them and say I sometimes see a black dog with white feet running around and barking at people! I will however get some pepper spray. Hopefully it will work at very cold temps since I live in Alaska!


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 20, 2012)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Quick awesome note:Â  When I walked home from the first day of kindergarten, a neighbor's German Shepherd snarled and barked at me and ran across the street to bite me.Â  When he started running at me, I quickly climbed a tree and the dog's owner had to run out of the house in her bath towel and shower cap to drag her snarling dog away, he was at the base of the tree and jumping up at me!Â  Way to think fast, little me!



Oh wows! How scary for such a small child! German shepherds are big dogs! I'm sorry you had to experience that... But I'm glad you were so quick to react! Go You!


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 20, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan! Good luck! And hopefully your animal control there is better than ours is here... We have had to learn so much with dog behavior through trial and error... Because you call animal control here... And 9 times out of 10, you get a message saying..."sorry mailbox is full." click! Lol they suck here!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, the funny thing with the German Shepherd is that he was my friend's dog and I had been at their house and petted him before and stuff. I was a very, very gentle kid and never hurt him or teased him or did anything unkind to him. Her mother about had a cow when that happened and they didn't leave him alone outside anymore!

When I was 4, a group of kids- including me- was running past a neighbor's house to get to the ice cream truck and the neighbor's dog got out (the owner opened the door to go inside and he darted out), ran after us, separated me from "the herd" (I was the youngest and slowest), then chased me until I fell down and bit me on the butt. I had deep puncture wounds on my little rump. It was just a cocker spaniel, but a scary and painful experience! The dog had bitten another neighbor child before, too.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 20, 2012)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Yeah, the funny thing with the German Shepherd is that he was my friend's dog and I had been at their house and petted him before and stuff. I was a very, very gentle kid and never hurt him or teased him or did anything unkind to him. Her mother about had a cow when that happened and they didn't leave him alone outside anymore!
> 
> When I was 4, a group of kids- including me- was running past a neighbor's house to get to the ice cream truck and the neighbor's dog got out (the owner opened the door to go inside and he darted out), ran after us, separated me from "the herd" (I was the youngest and slowest), then chased me until I fell down and bit me on the butt. I had deep puncture wounds on my little rump. It was just a cocker spaniel, but a scary and painful experience! The dog had bitten another neighbor child before, too.



Wow scary! And I'm not surprised the cocker spaniel was the one that bite you... Seriously I've heard/seen more cocker spaniel and little dog attacks and bites than any other of the bigger breeds! Crazy!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2012)

BunMomma, thanks for all the advice! What I will do if it happens again is just stand still and look away until the dog goes away. If he runs at me, I will yell "NO!" and spray him with pepper spray! Hopefully that won't happen. Hopefully his owners will keep him at home and he won't get hit by a car!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd reserve pepper spray for when a dog is actually attacking. If the dog recovers from being sprayed, with no where to wash the pepper out of the eyes, it will really hate humans. I carry something that makes a noise we can't hear but the dog does & it runs away. If the dog is deaf or doesn't mind the pain, then I'd use pepper spray. I've used the device twice, once with a menacing dog & once with a friendly one that was going to cross the road to visit me but a car was coming.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 21, 2012)

LakeCondo, don't worry, I absolutely would not pepper spray a doggie unless it was attacking. I love animals and don't want to hurt them! I mentioned to Paul earlier that I would worry the dog could run into traffic if it got maced. As much as I dislike the idea of macing a dog, I would prefer that over the dog attacking me, especially if it's a great big dog. My uncle was almost killed by a German Shepherd when he was younger, it went for his throat and it took 3 men (my dad, his friend/the dog's owner, and his friend's dad) to pull the dog off of him.

What is the sound device? Sounds good! (ha ha)


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely! The pepper spray would only be to prevent bodily harm should the dog attack! And the noise idea is a great idea! You can get a tin can and fill it with coins... Shake it when you say "NO!"


----------



## LindseyG (Feb 21, 2012)

I would get an airhorn and pepper spray as a backup.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 21, 2012)

*Hope all goes better next time!*

*Jj*


----------



## bunnychild (Feb 22, 2012)

I dont like being chased by mean dogs at all nce when I was riding my bike two dogs came out (a big one and a little one) the big dog just barked but the little dog came up and bit my foot luckly I had converses and the rubber toe cover kept the dog from doing real damage.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 22, 2012)

When I was young, I used to rock them--had a good arm and awesome aim and have been bitten and didn't ever want a repeat. If there is another time and it's a holiday, call the police. They can and will get someone out there if it's a public safety issue.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 22, 2012)

I think the dog is out again! When I was almost home, I heard lots of barking and it sounded like the dog, and there were doggie foot prints all around our house but no human ones (as in, it wasn't someone walking a dog). I have the window opened a tad so I can hear if there's more barking. Don't want to have to worry about that darned dog whenever I'm outside! Tomorrow I'll be walking 2 blocks to an elementary school and it's in the same direction that I've often seen the dog come from/go to. I've seen him 3 times so far this week.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 24, 2012)

Just called animal control! I was walking home and there was a little Shih Tzu running around. Not barking or anything but I was afraid he would get hit by a car  He didn't want to come over to me so I couldn't check his collar. Animal control dispatch knew exactly what dog I was talking about, apparently he gets out a lot. They said they'd send someone over. I hope I haven't caused any problems for the dog or his owners, I just don't want the little guy to get hit by a car because he was running around next to a very busy road.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 25, 2012)

If it gets out a lot, the owners SHOULD get in trouble for endangering their dog.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, great- just figured out that the stupid barking dog that spawned this thread is our neighbor's dog. As in, the neighbors that live on the other end of our triplex. I had no idea they even had a dog! It's a young (like about 8 months) black lab pitbull mix. No wonder the dog wants to get out and run around, his owners live in a 1 bedroom apartment without a yard. Explains why the dog hangs around here so much. An animal got into our garbage this morning and I'm willing to bet it was that dog. Actually figured out whose dog it is because my husband just came in wielding his ice scraper (for the car windows) and said the neighbor's dog was barking at him again. He described the dog and it's definitely the one I've been seeing, he didn't know I didn't know they had a dog and apparently it did not occur to him that it could be the same dog since the last time he saw it (in like September), it was a puppy. He forgot dogs grow or something!

Now that I know who the dog belongs to, I'd like to go over there tomorrow (with freshly baked cookies or something!) and nicely ask the neighbors if they could please keep the dog inside because he barks at me and I'm afraid he'll bite me or someone else, or get hit by a car since their front door is literally 15 feet from a very busy multi-lane road. They've always been nice enough before but they're kind of rough around the edges (if you know what I mean) and seem like they have jerk potential, if that makes sense. I am a little worried if we complain that they'll complain to our landlord about our rabbits, though. It is specifically in our lease that our pets are allowed, but I'm concerned if they complain to the property managers, the managers will just decide no one can have pets and we won't be able to renew the lease. Sigh! The sad thing is that these neighbors GOT the dog because of our rabbits. When they found out we had rabbits, they wanted to get a puppy and last I heard they were going to ask the landlord, who apparently agreed. Incidentally, when they _told _me they wanted to get a dog (pit bull puppy specifically), I expressed my doubts because our units are small and they didn't have a fenced yard so the dog wouldn't have anywhere to get its energy out. Look where we are now! :grumpy: And there's NO WAY the dog is getting out accidentally because you have to go through two doors to get inside our units, they must be letting him out. Also, our middle neighbors have a bunny thanks to our bunnies (the girl saw them and loved them and wanted one of her own).

Also, of the 3 units, we are the only one with a fenced yard. It only goes around our unit (and the gate is on our side), I hope the neighbors' proposed solution to this isn't to have the dog stay in our yard.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 25, 2012)

Hopefully the cookies and a nice chat will help the situation. But unfortunately sounds like they really don't care if they are allowing the dog out without supervision. Especially so close to a busy road. 

Wishing you luck. Please let us know how it goes. Do the best you can and there is nothing wrong for feeling concern about someone else's pet. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow... I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this... Strangly enoung this situation sounds SO familiar to the one our charlie was in before we rescued him... His "owners" lived in my granmothers nieghborhood and he was out running around all.the.time. He came to my grandmothers back door all the time looking for food and she would feed him cuz he was so skinny... She talked to his owners many times and they just told her if he was bothering her don't feed him!! Ugh so one day shw let him in the house and didn't let him back out... She called me and I came and got him... And those people NEVER once came looking for him, and a few months later had another puppy...  I really hope they are receptive to your cookies and concerns! I would also not hesitate in letting management know if the don't respond!if your a renter its your landlord/property managers job to do everything they can to afford you a safe enviroment to live! Good luck! Let us know how it goes


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm trying to decide how exactly to approach the neighbors! I want to do it in a very friendly manner. Perhaps if Paul and I meet the dog (and he sees his owners interacting with us in a friendly way), he won't be as barky with us. That won't stop him from barking at others, though.

My first step will definitely be to just talk to the neighbors, but I have to say I'm reluctant to involve the property managers. They're very nice, but I'm afraid if they hear the dog is causing problems, they'll just say no pets are allowed in the units. Our pets were the only ones allowed until about 6-8 months ago when the other 2 units became occupied. After thinking about it more, I'm not worried about the neighbors complaining about our rabbits- what in the world is there to complain about?! But I would worry that the landlord and property manager would just say "no pets allowed!" and we'd have to move elsewhere when our lease is up. If their dog bites someone I can also see them saying that. We love our apartment- the rent is great for the area, it's perfectly located, it's a triplex rather than an actual apartment, we have a decent sized fenced in yard just for us... we've been here since 2007 and don't want to move until we're ready to buy a house (about 2 years from now).

Any ideas on how exactly to broach the issue with the neighbors? I'm thinking of just explaining that we've seen their dog out a lot the past couple of weeks and he has barked at us/prevented us from entering our unit and we're afraid of being bitten. Then see what they say to that and go from there. It's hard to argue with that concern. I may not mention my concern that the dog will get hit by a car because I can see them interpreting that in a preachy way, ya know?

Oh and we baked the cookies- chocolate chip, yum! Half are for the neighbors and the other half are for the fuel company that has come over to emergency refuel our propane (or whatever it is) tank since the landlord forgets to pay sometimes and the heat goes out. We have no control over that (and heat is included with our rent) so it isn't our fault, but they're always so nice when they come out. The heat even went out on Christmas and they had to come out to fix it since it's not good to be without heat in -30 degree weather!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 25, 2012)

Responsibility is just that responsible for an innocent life. Dog doesn't know. I don't think it's preachy at all. They have to understand that a dog loose can get hit by a car, stolen by someone, or injured by another party. 

Got nothing to do with your bunnies. Good Luck. Let us know how it goes. But I've learned that people who let their dogs run loose, have no concept of responsibility.

And just remember one thing, it takes all kinds to make a world, and don't ever be surprised. Don't be surprised if your concerns go over their heads and no matter what you say will be taken the wrong way. Good Luck.

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 25, 2012)

Karen, that's definitely true. We'll see how it goes! I will update. I realize this sounds completely jerk faced, but these particular neighbors are kind of... uh... low brow? based on what we have seen so I'm a bit nervous. I won't get into specifics, but my eyebrows have definitely gone up over things they've said/done before. 

Also, their dog isn't even full grown yet it turns out. He's about 8 months old I think and is already like this. I love well trained and well loved pit bulls (really, I do), but the idea of an undisciplined, territorial pit bull running around and barking at people (and us in particular because we try to get into our apartment that is in the same "house" as where the dog lives!) is scary.

And BunMommaD, I'm glad you have your Charlie!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd suggest just saying now that you'd seen him around & wanted to meet him with his owners. Then if he still barks at you etc, a 2nd visit to tell them about your concerns will be needed. Of course on the 1st visit if they ask you how he was behaving, tell them. But my guess is they don't want to know. Just like they already have to know that he could get hit. There's a chance a 2nd visit won't be needed & you won't have to complain about his behavior at all.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys, I don't know what to do! Paul decided we shouldn't go talk to them because of the high likelihood of them just getting p*ssed off at us. Today I got a ride home from a classmate and I told her about the issue in the car. When we pulled up to the house, we saw the dog behind the health food store (so about 200 feet away and across the street). When I got out of the car, the dog started barking and ran at me. My friend scared the dog by honking at it and it was distracted long enough for me to get inside. I called animal control when I got inside and they said they'd send someone out. I had to give them my name and they said that while they won't tell the owners who it was, it's public record and they can request to find out who called. Figured that's better than just letting the dog run around. Now I'm afraid some kind of neighbor war is going to start. And I read that pepper spray doesn't always work on dogs  I'm worried about leaving or entering our house (and I walk to/from the bus for school 5 days a week!). This is so unpleasant!

What I think I'll just do is buy an air horn since I read that can scare dogs away, and I'm keeping a log of every time I see the dog out running around. If it comes down to it, I'll call the property managers as they're quite nice and I'm sure they would be alarmed to know the other tenant has a dog that's a potential threat to others. It could result in us having to find another place to live when our lease is up, but we'll just have to see. Hopefully the visit from animal control will convince the owners to keep the dog inside. Heck, they've had him for months and I didn't even know he existed until a couple of weeks ago, so obviously they kept him inside before!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 28, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Guys, I don't know what to do! Paul decided we shouldn't go talk to them because of the high likelihood of them just getting p*ssed off at us. Today I got a ride home from a classmate and I told her about the issue in the car. When we pulled up to the house, we saw the dog behind the health food store (so about 200 feet away and across the street). When I got out of the car, the dog started barking and ran at me. My friend scared the dog by honking at it and it was distracted long enough for me to get inside. I called animal control when I got inside and they said they'd send someone out. I had to give them my name and they said that while they won't tell the owners who it was, it's public record and they can request to find out who called. Figured that's better than just letting the dog run around. Now I'm afraid some kind of neighbor war is going to start. And I read that pepper spray doesn't always work on dogs  I'm worried about leaving or entering our house (and I walk to/from the bus for school 5 days a week!). This is so unpleasant!


You should not be afraid to walk in and out of your home. You did the right thing. What the neighbors are doing is wrong. They are showing such lack of responsibility allowing their dog to run loose. You have all the right to call animal control. I understand about neighbor wars, but some wars are worth fighting for. Especially your safety going into your home without being harassed by a dog. It now got nothing to do with a dog running loose, it has to do with you feeling safe walking out of your home or returning from school. Hopefully animal control will confiscate that dog because that is no life to live. Because of the way it's being raised, it will become aggressive. Thankfully a car horn scared it, but what about next time when the dog is used to car horns? 

I know you don't want confrontation, but you need to feel safe in your own neighborhood. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 29, 2012)

Well if you notice that the dog doesn't have a collar with ID tags you can go to the neighbours telling them that, idk bout where you live but where I live it's against the law to have a dog that belongs to someone running around with no ID tag.
Personally I feel sorry for that dog, you said in one post that they live in a one bedroom apartement which (if I'm right) is much too small for a big dog. This dog has probablly become aggrersive from lack of excersise, since I never knew a loyal dog owner to let their dog run free around an intersection with no supervision. It might be time for them to either move or find a bigger place for that dog. It's not his fault he can't see his owners often or have normal walks as often. JMO
Jj


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 29, 2012)

Easy for your husband to decide, when he wasn't being threatened by the dog. Your neighbors will probably assume you're the most likely to have done it. Definitely talk with them before talking to the property manager if the situation keeps happening.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 29, 2012)

JJ, believe me, I feel very sorry for the dog, too. That doesn't mean I want myself or anyone else to be bitten by him, though. I'm not especially worried about the neighbor knowing I'm the one who called (unless they request the public record)- how would they zone in on me over someone else? I didn't know it was even their dog until a few days ago and we have other neighbors and they let the dog run around often enough that other people have definitely seen it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought you were the closest neighbor.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 29, 2012)

There's another unit between us (it's a triplex, we're on one end, there's a couple in the middle, and the people with the dog are on the other end) and there are houses around, too.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 4, 2012)

Awwwww  I think the dog's owners brought him to the animal shelter. I haven't seen him since Tuesday, and I just looked for him on Petfinder. There's a dog at our shelter that fits his description exactly. Young pit bull mix, black with white feet and a white belly and white muzzle. Maybe it's not him, but I get the feeling it is  Poor guy. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22391183

Good luck, dude! I really hope you get adopted by someone really wonderful who will give you the home, love, and training that you need and deserve.

I feel that I was justified in calling animal control, but I feel pretty bad that he lost his (admittedly not very good) home and really hope he doesn't get put to sleep  People really need to think before they get pets!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 5, 2012)

He won't get hit by a car this way.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like he'd be better off away from them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 9, 2012)

Oops, I made a post saying Oreo was gone from Petfinder but he's still there, there was just a problem with the web page.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 28, 2012)

What the heck are the dog owners in this town thinking? Had a very minor but rather odd experience with another dog today. I was just walking home the way I always walk, which is on a nice big sidewalk that runs along the back yards of a lot of houses. One of the houses has a tall chain link fence with a gate that leads onto the sidewalk. As I approached that particular yard, I immediately noticed that the gate was hanging wide open and that since this morning the owners have shoveled out a walkway in the snow to the gate from their back porch. That's well and fine of course, except apparently after digging the walkway (and opening the gate!), they let their huge dog into the backyard and went inside. The huge dog that naturally started barking and approaching as soon as it saw me. I've walked this same way for 4 years now and haven't seen this dog in about 2 years, he's very barky and I was actually wondering they other day if they still had him since I hadn't seen him in so long. Why on Earth would the one day they choose to let him in the backyard also be the one day that they choose to leave their gate open? Thankfully Mr. Doggie stayed in his yard and didn't come out the gate (though I remember him coming out a couple of times to bark at me a couple years back), but seriously. 

As for the original dog this thread was about, I'm pretty sure someone adopted him  He's no longer on Petfinder, but he WAS featured on the shelter's web site as pet of the week a couple weeks back! Hopefully someone saw him and decided to give him a great home! I took a screenshot of him when he was pet of the week, they had a cute little bandana on him and a nice bio.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm glad to hear both situations turned out ok. I'm hoping that the gate issue won't happen again. They sound like responsible people with one lapse, unlike your neighbors.

But your mentioning snow shoveling took me aback. The warm weather recently, with many new record highs set, & by 4`-5`, not just 1`-2`, means that the plants are about a month ahead of what used to be normal before climate change.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 29, 2012)

LakeCondo, today was a pretty warm day (relatively speaking) and snow and ice are starting to melt a bit but we still have a long ways to go! 

Hopefully the gate will remain closed. I'm half tempted to close it myself but that's just asking for trouble, especially if the dog is out. Wonder where he's been all this time? And I wonder why they decided to shovel a path through the snow, they haven't been going out the gate at all this winter (no foot prints in the snow) and it will be melted within 2 weeks. Their street (as in the street the front door opens onto) runs parallel to the street/sidewalk the gate opens on to so you aren't really saving time by going out the back. Now this is just me being nosy rather than a concern


----------

